# kde 4.7.2 Desktop leer

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

ich habe in der Fensterleiste auf die 3 Punkte geklickt "Neue Aktivität" und irgendeine ausgewählt. Ich wollte mal sehen, was passiert. Jetzt ist der Desktop leer. Wie kann ich das rückgängig machen?

Danke

----------

## firefly

Der desktop sollte oben rechts das Toolbox icon anzeigen. Dort gibt es einen Punkt mit Activities darüber solltest du die aktivität wecheln können

----------

## Randy Andy

Ha, das kenn ich, ganz schön tricky, gell.

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, dann hat jede Aktivität in der Mitte einen Play (>) Button zum starten der Aktivität, das ist das was du gemacht hast.

Zum stoppen dieser jetzt laufenden Aktivität, musst du auf dessen viel kleineren Stop Button(viereckig) weiter oben klicken.

Solltest du noch weitere Aktivitäten gestartet haben, dann diese ebenfals stoppen.

Viel Erfolg, Andy.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Der Sinn hat sich mir nicht erschlossen. Aber, wenn ich alles entferne, sollte der Desktop wieder ad sein?!

----------

## Randy Andy

Flammenflitzter,

von entfernen ist keine Rede, nur vom klick auf start (play) bzw. Stop-Button.

Hier ein Bild als Beispiel, das hoffentlich mehr sagt als tausend Worte

+ einige Erläuterungen dazu:

http://wstaw.org/m/2011/10/11/Activities.png

Normalerweise sieht mein Desktop ganz anders aus, aber nach dem Klick auf den mittigen Play Button (der danach nicht mehr sichtbar ist) der Aktivität mit dem Namen Desktop Icons sieht er halt so hässlich aus wie gezeigt. 

Das vorige Aussehen stelle ich wieder her, indem ich die Aktivität wieder stoppe, indem ich oben rechts innerhalb des selben Icons auf den quadratischen Stop-Button klicke.

Bei den nicht laufenden Aktivitäten befindet sich an der gleichen Stelle das Rote Kreuz.

Hoffe nun ist es etwas klarer.

Gruß, Andy

----------

## flammenflitzer

Habe ich verstanden. Danke. Nur der Sinn dieser Geschichte hat sich mir nicht erschlossen.

----------

